
Configuration (mis)management or why I hate puppet, ansible, salt, etc. - geocar
http://www.scriptcrafty.com/configuration-mismanagement-or-why-i-hate-puppet-ansible-salt-etc/
======
dozzie
Yup, the essay is still about author not understanding the paradigm.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10857173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10857173)

